

Getting around Regulation D? - geekinthecorner

It seems that those of us who aren't yet wealthy are very unfairly kept out of the angel investing market. I might not have $1m in assets, but I have the capability to make two $25k investments per year. It's sort of bullshit that I'm not legally allowed to.<p>How do us poor folk get around this law which was written to protect a generation who are mostly dead or will be soon?
======
smoody
If I remember correctly (and I'll be the first to admit I might not have this
right), the accredited investor rule comes into play if a startup doesn't have
a full prospectus explaining the risks associated with making an investment
along with an in-depth report of the startup's situation. If that's still the
case, then if you can make it easy for startups to crank-out semi-customized
prospectuses, then you open the doors to investors with less than $1MM.
Correct?

The next trick, of course, is finding companies that want your money and will
be willing to do the extra work.

